# Shower help



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

The PRV was playing up on my shower so I took the cover off. A split pin has fallen out but I have no idea where it’s supposed to go. I though it was maybe for the power button but after I put the cover back on the power button isn’t clicking like normal.
Any help appreciated


----------

